# Rittal Schlüssel



## SPS-freak1 (17 Oktober 2014)

Guten abend, 

 Ich hoffe mir kann hier vielleicht jemand weiter helfen. Ich habe hier eine Rittal Quick Bock  von der mir leider der Schlüssel abhanden gekommen ist. Ich habe nun etwas recherchiert und herausgefunden,  dass ich die Schließung  12321 benötige. Leider ist die von Rittal seit August nicht mehr lieferbar.

Kann man hierbei vielleicht von euch jemand weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Oktober 2014)

Gerade mal geschaut. Sieht hier auch nicht gut aus  zwar einige Schlüssel aber nicht der 12321. sorry. Ist das privat ? Eine Schließung ?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (18 Oktober 2014)

Ja privat. Würde das schloss ja aufbrechen, aber der hat drei davon  [emoji17]


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Oktober 2014)

Deswegen die Frage... Das ist mies. Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Schließung machen ?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (18 Oktober 2014)

Meinst du vom schloss?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Oktober 2014)

Ja vom Schloss...


----------



## Nethacks (3 November 2014)

Bekommst du entweder mit einer Spitzzange auf (normaler Doppelbartschlüssel),
oder gegen Porto (für den Schlüssel) und ein Bier von mir.
Bei Interesse einfach mal ein PM schreiben.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (3 November 2014)

Also wie ich das mit einer spitzzange  öffnen kann musst du mir mal erklären. Also mit Bier kann ich dienen, da sitze ich an der Quelle [emoji2]


----------



## Nethacks (3 November 2014)

Das sollte doch dieser Schlüssel sein:
http://www.filcom-technik.de/media/...6319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/5093836/-30.jpg

Einfach eine Spitzzange ein Stückchen öffnen und die Spitzen in die ausgenommenen "Ecken" stecken.
Danach drehen -> Fertig


----------



## SPS-freak1 (3 November 2014)

Also ich kenn diesen Schlüssel,  aber das es den auch in Schließung 12321 gibt ist mir jetzt neu 😊


----------



## Nethacks (3 November 2014)

Aaaarg. Da habe ich mich verdaaaahn. Sorry.
Würde mir den zulegen: http://www.amazon.de/Rittal-Ersatzschlüssel-DK-7526-050-VE2/dp/B0018LJBH8


----------



## Philipp90 (3 November 2014)

Nethacks schrieb:


> Das sollte doch dieser Schlüssel sein:
> http://www.filcom-technik.de/media/...6319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/5093836/-30.jpg
> 
> Einfach eine Spitzzange ein Stückchen öffnen und die Spitzen in die ausgenommenen "Ecken" stecken.
> Danach drehen -> Fertig



Ich denke es geht um einen richtigen Schlüssel. Mann kann die original "Rittal-Flaschenöffner" auch gegen ein Schließsystem mit Schlüsseln austauschen.

Aber wir haben auch einen anderen.


----------



## Licht9885 (5 November 2014)

Ich glaube wohl eher das er diesen hier meint 

http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product...ZUBEHOER1/PRO14668ZUBEHOER1&productID=7526050

Ich muss mal nachher in meinem Sammelsurium gucken habe ein ganzen Bund nur mit diversen Rittal schlüsseln rumliegen.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (5 November 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt doch mal bei Amazon geguckt und da gab es den Schlüssel für 5 euro. Rittal hat mir ein Angebot über 80 Euro für die zwei Schlüssel gemacht 😂


----------



## KingHelmer (5 November 2014)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt doch mal bei Amazon geguckt und da gab es den Schlüssel für 5 euro. Rittal hat mir ein Angebot über 80 Euro für die zwei Schlüssel gemacht 



Wow!
:sb4:


----------

